# INCHEON | LU1 SK Leaders' View | 150m x 12 | 491ft x 12 | 45 fl x 12 | Com



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

LU1 SK Leaders' View, Seo-gu, Incheon, South Korea
150m / Residential / App / 2018-2022

45 Fl: x?












http://www.dt.co.kr/contents.html?article_no=2018091002109923813001&ref=naver


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.skview.co.kr/html/info/?dp1=const&dp2=constRate&pg=1&idx=226


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

do we know how many towers at this point?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I believe it's 12.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.skview.co.kr/html/info/?dp1=const&dp2=constRate&pg=1&idx=226


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 2 is also under construction:










http://www.skview.co.kr/html/info/?dp1=const&dp2=constRate&pg=2&idx=230


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:










http://www.skview.co.kr/html/info/?dp1=const&dp2=constRate&pg=1&idx=226

Phase 2:










http://www.skview.co.kr/html/info/?dp1=const&dp2=constRate&pg=2&idx=230


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:






SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr














Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr





Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:

*Now Completed*

Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 2:















SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SK VIEW







www.skview.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Now Completed*


----------

